# Beverly Flynn on RTE Radio 1 last night



## Towger (13 May 2010)

My blood is still boiling after hearing corrupt TD Beverly Flynn on RTE Radio 1 last night. I better leave it at that before I get banned!


----------



## z104 (13 May 2010)

I normally refer to her as Beverly Cheesy Grin.

That woman is a space cadet.


----------



## Caveat (13 May 2010)

I'm actually glad I didn't hear it.

Her and her oul fella are a pompous, titanium-necked pair of chancers as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TarfHead (13 May 2010)

What was the gist of what she said ?

Something along the line of '_I'm just brilliant so I am. If you don't believe me, just ask my Daddy_' ?


----------



## Purple (13 May 2010)

Towger said:


> My blood is still boiling after hearing corrupt TD Beverly Flynn on RTE Radio 1 last night. I better leave it at that before I get banned!


 Ah go on, go on, go on, tell us!


----------



## thedaras (13 May 2010)

How she was ever voted in ,is beyond comprehension...


----------



## IsleOfMan (14 May 2010)

Is she still wearing the old 80's white trouser suit?


----------



## ninsaga (14 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> How she was ever voted in ,is beyond comprehension...



....don't worry - the bovine electorate will ensure that she still gets voted in next time.


----------



## UptheDeise (14 May 2010)

thedaras said:


> How she was ever voted in ,is beyond comprehension...


 
It speaks volumes about the people that voted her in.


----------



## Sunny (14 May 2010)

It says more about the system for politics that we have in place than the people who vote. You can't blame people for voting for someone that will deliver for the local community. 

I thought the Aftershock programme during the week where Dan O'Brien I think it was spoke about the system, was well done. It needs serious reform. Leave local issues to elected councillors.


----------



## zztop (17 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> It says more about the system for politics that we have in place than the people who vote. You can't blame people for voting for someone that will deliver for the local community.
> 
> I thought the Aftershock programme during the week where Dan O'Brien I think it was spoke about the system, was well done. It needs serious reform. Leave local issues to elected councillors.


Bunch of clowns


----------



## censuspro (17 May 2010)

Does anyone have the link to the interview?


----------



## michaelm (18 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> It says more about the system for politics that we have in place than the people who vote. You can't blame people for voting for someone that will deliver for the local community . . . It needs serious reform. Leave local issues to elected councillors.


Local issues are all the TDs have influence over (just about), as we have handed control of important National policy/decisions to the EU.


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2010)

michaelm said:


> Local issues are all the TDs have influence over (just about), as we have handed control of important National policy/decisions to the EU.


 
Spare me the left wing and now FG rubbish that we have heard recently. Nothing has changed with regard to the control over National policy/decisions.


----------



## michaelm (18 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> Spare me the left wing and now FG rubbish that we have heard recently.


 I'm right of Genghis Khan.





Sunny said:


> Nothing has changed with regard to the control over National policy/decisions.


Our TDs basically transpose handed down EU law into Irish law.  No major decision is made, nor policy formulated, without the sanction of the EU.


----------



## Purple (18 May 2010)

michaelm said:


> I'm right of Genghis Khan.Our TDs basically transpose handed down EU law into Irish law.  No major decision is made, nor policy formulated, without the sanction of the EU.



The Great Khan had very collectivist/socialist views. He was also a mass-murdering dictator, another good socialist trait...


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 May 2010)

Ah shur, maybe the oul' Flynns aren't so bad, after all...


----------



## Sunny (18 May 2010)

michaelm said:


> I'm right of Genghis Khan.


 
But left of Margaret Thatcher!


----------



## Green (18 May 2010)

Sunny said:


> It says more about the system for politics that we have in place than the people who vote. You can't blame people for voting for someone that will deliver for the local community.


 
The system is at fault but you have to hold people to account for their votes. How people can vote for Flynn, Lowry and Healy Rae is beyond me.


----------



## cork (19 May 2010)

YOBR said:


> The system is at fault but you have to hold people to account for their votes. How people can vote for Flynn, Lowry and Healy Rae is beyond me.



Why is B. Cooper mentioned and not Michael ring or Enda Kenny?

What has Kenny ever achieved after spending 40 years in the Dail?

The taxpayer paying this guys wages for 40 years.


----------



## censuspro (19 May 2010)

cork said:


> Why is B. Cooper mentioned and not Michael ring or Enda Kenny?
> 
> What has Kenny ever achieved after spending 40 years in the Dail?
> 
> The taxpayer paying this guys wages for 40 years.


 
Maybe it's becuase B. Cooper was complicit in helping others to avoid tax and was involved in a high profile libel case with RTE in which she had to pay €2 million in fees to RTE which was eventually reduced to €1.2 million for reasons we are not aware of. Or maybe it is because she was still claiming independent TD's expenses while she was a member of FF.


----------



## Green (19 May 2010)

cork said:


> not Michael ring


 
Michael Ring is one of the more effective speakers in the Dail.


----------



## liaconn (19 May 2010)

cork said:


> Why is B. Cooper mentioned and not Michael ring or Enda Kenny?
> 
> What has Kenny ever achieved after spending 40 years in the Dail?
> 
> The taxpayer paying this guys wages for 40 years.


 
There's a difference between being inept and being downright dishonest.


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 May 2010)

It's a bit like the difference between FG and FF generally...


----------



## Purple (19 May 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> It's a bit like the difference between FG and FF generally...



I dunno, there's plenty of both in both.


----------



## Staples (19 May 2010)

liaconn said:


> There's a difference between being inept and being downright dishonest.


 
Yes, but she's both.



michaelm said:


> Our TDs basically transpose handed down EU law into Irish law. No major decision is made, nor policy formulated, without the sanction of the EU.


 
That's not true.  Whilst EU directives require transposition into irish law, there's a lot more that is done independently of the EU.  

Within the wide scope of what can be done unilaterally without recourse to Brussels, there's huge potential for national policy will to make a real difference (or to screw it up).  It all comes down to political will (or the lack thereof).


----------



## cork (19 May 2010)

The media are fixated on Beverly Flynn.

If I had a vote in Mayo - I would give her a vote before Enda Kenny.

What has Kenny ever achieved after spending 40 years in the Dail?

How much public money has he received + for what?


----------



## carpedeum (19 May 2010)

People like Flynn, Lowry, Ray Burke, GV Wright, Bertie and other such politicians are or were continuously elected by people who act like the peasentry underclass of days gone by. For whatever reason these members of the electorate don't have the insight to recognize or willingness to accept  these people for the dishonest individuals they are and kick them out of public life. Do they look at these people as being superior? Are there questions of self-esteem and self-confidence where they don't believe that they can put themselves forward or elect better candidates. Why do sons and daughters of politicians get so readily accepted as candidates when there must be other equally and better qualified people? The party systems are to blame, but, nepotism is rife in all levels of Irish political life.

How do we attract better people into politics? Internships? Secondment from industry and other sectors of society? It had been shown with recent events that the many teachers, solicitors, farmers, vintners and children of former TD's do not have the skills for government or opposition to run a modern sphisticated national economy.

It was interesting to observe the recent election in the UK where 100+ MP's of the previous parliament were not reelected, many forced to opt out due to the expenses corruption. Our politicians just brazenly carry on regardless e.g. Lowry, unless forced out by direct legal action e.g. Burke or quietly given the push e.g. Bertie.


----------



## Complainer (19 May 2010)

cork said:


> The media are fixated on Beverly Flynn.
> 
> If I had a vote in Mayo - I would give her a vote before Enda Kenny.
> 
> ...


And what has Beverly achieved to be worthy of your vote (apart from her carrying that FF label you love)?


----------



## Caveat (20 May 2010)

Well said carpedeum.


----------



## cork (20 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> And what has Beverly achieved to be worthy of your vote (apart from her carrying that FF label you love)?



I said - I'd vote for her before Enda Kenny - I did not say that I'd vote for her.

I am not a member of any political party but I am aganist TDs like Eamon Gilmore - who still have no openion on the Croke Park Deal.


----------



## Complainer (20 May 2010)

cork said:


> I said - I'd vote for her before Enda Kenny - I did not say that I'd vote for her.
> 
> I am not a member of any political party but I am aganist TDs like Eamon Gilmore - who still have no openion on the Croke Park Deal.


Ah come on, get out of the closet. You are against TDs who are not members of FF - right?


----------



## Purple (20 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Ah come on, get out of the closet. You are against TDs who are not members of FF - right?



Can you state your party membership please?


----------



## cork (20 May 2010)

Complainer, Sorry but I am not a member of any political party.

I voted for most of them except FG.


----------



## Sunny (20 May 2010)

I voted for the Greens in the last election. There I have said it. 

God, it feels good to admit ones guilt


----------



## mtk (5 Jun 2010)

the old fella eccentric that he is is a great painter


----------



## Slash (5 Jun 2010)

censuspro said:


> Maybe it's becuase B. Cooper was complicit in helping others to avoid tax and was involved in a high profile libel case with RTE in which she had to pay €2 million in fees to RTE which was eventually reduced to €1.2 million for reasons we are not aware of. Or maybe it is because she was still claiming independent TD's expenses while she was a member of FF.



She gets voted in every time because she is very good at playing the victim. She will quite happily claim that the "meeja in Dublin"  have it in for her and that she did nothing wrong. Her constituents will therefore support her because of this, and because her father managed to divert a lot of spending into his constituency over the years, even though Bev is no longer in a position to do much for the voters since she is merely a TD and not a Minister.


----------

